# How to get shedding hair out quick and fast?



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Elbow grease. 

You can try lights and blankets but they should of been started months ago.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Blanketing doesn't help but longer daylight will. If she's inside the lights have to come on earlier and go off later. Shedding is triggered by lengthening daylight hours.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I just bought a Farnam Slick Block because my beast thinks we live in Antartica. I used it a little bit last night and it worked wonderfully! I'd invest in one of those (it was $4).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

http://www.sleekez.com/

That.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Yep, the Sleekez is the most effective shedding tool. I have tried every brush, shedding blade, furminator, block on the market. When you can't pull off anymore hair with that tool, or you have a tricky spot, like legs, face, chest, switch to the shedding block. The Sleekez is basically a hacksaw blade with a comfy handle. I have tried just a hacksaw blade before, I couldn't get a proper grip on it in order to do some serious brushing, the handle made all the difference. However, even with my arsenal of shedding tools, hours of brushing is still required.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

Blankets do help by warming the body and opening the follicles making the hair easier to pull out with grooming tools.

Agreed that the sleekz is basically a hacksaw blade inside a block. The furminator is the same as the bottom blade of a clipper. I like to have a couple different hacksaw blades around. When outside of the block, they are very flexible and easy to use over the curves of the horse.

Bathing will also help loosen the hair by eliminating the dead skin and sebum build up.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

All those tools are merely pulling hair that has already been released. It doesn't remove still attached hair. The lighting encourages the horse to blow his coat.


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Best thing ever for my Wooly Mammoth... With a little bit of applied pressure, I can get my guy pretty much completed shedding in about 2-3 hours.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

I've used one of these on the horses , works great.


----------



## NeuroticMare (Jan 8, 2012)

Full body clip  Problem solved!

Blanketing also rubs off some of the hair too, it seems, and keeps them cleaner, although a good roll in the dirt or mud seems to get some off too. 

I had a SleekEZ and hated it (cut myself on it twice) went back to my tried and true shedding blade. I gave it to my trainer, he loves gadgets like that (he made his own too so two people can groom at once with it). Epona shed flowers work GREAT, but I don't like having my hand so close to the pony when shedding out (I'm allergic), my regular old shedding blade has a nice long handle


----------



## Blue Smoke (Dec 22, 2012)

Body clipping should have ended a while ago, doing it now could potentially damage summer coat coming in. I use a rubber curry/massager mostly and then finish off with a few strokes of a shedding blade. Some of the tools mentioned already can actually damage the summer growth that is coming in, Slick n easy for example, and even shedding blades if used too frequently or vigorously, particularly towards the end of shedding. (would you run a rough sand paper scraper over your hair? No, it would damage the crap out of the hair shaft and leave it unhealthy and dull looking.) 

Bathing when warm enough, if you have access to *warm* water in a barn helps, as already said, it opens the hair follicles and allows it to be released easier, on the other hand, cold water will constrict pores and do the opposite.

This is my horses favorite curry, rub in circular motions.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

I just had a talk with my vet who said adding a little corn oil to their feed helps them shed faster, plus gives their coat a nice shiny look when they're all shed out. I've started this because my colt grew an unbelievably thick winter coat and we're already getting temps in the 80s, soon to be 90s next week.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Shop vac, if your horse will tolerate it. Used to do it at a barn I worked at, works wonders!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morganandme (Feb 11, 2013)

Curry combs... Do it around now a ton of hair comes off!!( he winter coat I mean)


----------



## morganandme (Feb 11, 2013)

Curry combs... Do it around now a ton of hair comes off!!( her winter coat I mean)Plus it gets her coat clean and shiny


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Get old sheet and cut into 12x12 squares, and use those as rub rags.

Pulls hair out, gets dust out, and can be washed and used over and over.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

For general grooming I cut the knots out of binder twine (hemp twine) of 8 pieces then tie the whole works in a knot. It pulls both loose hair and dirt and it recycles the twine. It's also great for rubbing itchy spots.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

The rubber curry combs loosen the hair, the good old sweat blade to take it away and the slickneasy pumice stone things to get it off the "hard to get" areas of the legs, loofa pad and natural hair face brush for the face and a flour sack kitchen towel to wipe loose hairs off the face. Like everyone else, I have loads of grooming supplies (suckered in by "removes hair by just looking at it" claims) - but I _actually_ only use those things to slick them off in the spring. Like others said...the main tool is elbow grease.


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

Adding rice bran to their diet is a good way to get improve their skin and coat health and get them to shed out quickly! 

This is a good article with some shedding tips:

Tips for shedding out your horse

Best of luck!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lexiie said:


> http://www.sleekez.com/
> 
> That.


Thanks for the link! I just ordered one. I hope its as good as the video makes it appear to be...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Love the Furminator!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Those of us in the more nothern climes need to be mindful that winter isn't done with us yet. Even tho a horse may have started shedding he still needs the protection of those loose hairs which act as insulation. Our temps dropped last night to -28 deg. C which makes the horses appear frosty. Then a bitter wind from the north was tossed in, just to remind us that Spring isn't here yet.


----------



## PrairieChic (Sep 12, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> Those of us in the more nothern climes need to be mindful that winter isn't done with us yet. Even tho a horse may have started shedding he still needs the protection of those loose hairs which act as insulation. Our temps dropped last night to -28 deg. C which makes the horses appear frosty. Then a bitter wind from the north was tossed in, just to remind us that Spring isn't here yet.


Yup.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigBenLoverforLife (Sep 19, 2012)

Its still 31 here in Southern Indiana  My guy has started to shed a bit but I have been blanketing heavier to promote shedding and it has worked! I cant wait till it gets warm enough to bathe!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Big Ben, all the blanket is doing is grabbing the loose hairs. It does not make him shed any faster, in fact it may make him too warm which isn't good.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

To help get the hair off - and to help shed out - we use a (obviously) shedding blade. Haha! I did one stroke on my horse and you could make a head of hair out if it!!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Altho it's nice one on one time with the horse, I stopped trying to help shed them out a long time ago and leave it up to them. There's a sand riding ring on top of a hill and they use that to get rid of loose hair.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I also just ordered a SleekEZ. I'm excited to see if it works as well as it seems to. I've just been using a metal curry on Henny every day and I've been having to bang the clumps of hair out of it 5-6 times a grooming session. 

ETA: I hope it will also stand up to my wooly mammoth pony. Man can he grow some fur. Especially in coastal Texas! You think he'd be living in the mountains somewhere. It's the Welsh in him :wink:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

The Sleekez does work better than any other shedding tool. If the hair is loose, it will remove it, however because of it's shape, some parts of the horse, it can't grip, the griddle block works good in those areas. The large furminator works the best on the underside of the belly, the smaller furminater only works on my cat. All the rest of the brushes do work but I find they are more labor intensive, one spring I got such sore wrists and hand, I couldn't even grip a pen!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Glenknock (Feb 27, 2013)

Good Old elbow grease and a rubber curry comb is what i use


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

60 degrees here in Colorado today and tomorrow... then Friday through Monday it's back on with the winter blankets (single digit temps at night). So those to the east of us- look out, the cold isn't over yet! It will be on your doorstep early next week


----------

